# [RISOLTO] traceroute

## maildx

Ciao raga,

da un po ho notato che con traceroute ottengo questi risultati:

Codice:

$ traceroute google.it

traceroute: Warning: google.it has multiple addresses; using 66.249.93.104

traceroute to google.it (66.249.93.104), 64 hops max, 40 byte packets

 1  www.routerlogin.com (192.168.0.1)  3.314 ms  9.926 ms  2.700 ms

 2  192.168.100.1 (192.168.100.1)  23.230 ms  24.076 ms  25.725 ms

 3  host133-83-static.34-88-b.business.telecomitalia.it (88.34.83.133)  24.201 ms  23.226 ms  23.154 ms

..... eccetera .....

La mia macchina è collegata ad un router con IP 192.168.0.1 poi i pacchetti passano sempre x questo IP 192.168.100.1.

Perchè?Last edited by maildx on Mon Sep 15, 2008 8:47 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## !ico

[da quello che ho sentito] quel primo hop 192.168.100.1 ce l'hanno tutte le adsl telecom, lo usano per nascondere l'ip dei loro router per evitare sorprese..

non mi ricordo se me l'ha detto mio cuggino o qualcuno di un po' piu' affidabile pero'..   :Rolling Eyes: 

comunque e' normale.

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## maildx

Come posso capire a che macchina è 192.168.100.1 e a che cosa fa?

Cioè per capire se è veramente un router di alice o di un privato.

Graxie e ciao!

----------

## !ico

beh, se e' un privato e' comunque dentro la tua rete, quindi dalla pagina del router (dove vedi chi e' connesso) vedi subito se c'e' un 192.168.100.1 o no..

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## maildx

Con i dispositivi collegati vedo soltanto gli host attaccati al router nella rete interna non nella rete esterna (fuori dal doppino).

Pensavo ad una scansione nmap o qualcosa di più semplice per capire cosa fa questo 192.168.100.1

Ciao

----------

## !ico

non so se ho capito bene il punto, ma gli indirizzi 192.168.x.x sono riservati alle reti interne, quindi non puoi avere un ip del genere su internet. Quindi se qualcuno ce l'ha vuol dire che fa parte della tua rete (e quindi lo vedi dal tuo router).

spero di aver interpretato bene i tuoi dubbi e di non aver detto cavolate.   :Rolling Eyes: 

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## oRDeX

Se non ricordo male quello dovrebbe essere proprio il tuo router (inteso il primo che incontri collegandoti a telecom).

Controlla sul tuo router qual'è il suo default gw, probabilmente leggerai quell'ip.

----------

## maildx

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> Se non ricordo male quello dovrebbe essere proprio il tuo router (inteso il primo che incontri collegandoti a telecom).
> 
> Controlla sul tuo router qual'è il suo default gw, probabilmente leggerai quell'ip.

 

hai ragione:

Indirizzo IP del gateway	192.168.100.1

però non ho capito cosa intendi per

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> Se non ricordo male quello dovrebbe essere proprio il tuo router (inteso il primo che incontri collegandoti a telecom).

 

grazie

----------

## nikko96

 *maildx wrote:*   

>  *oRDeX wrote:*   Se non ricordo male quello dovrebbe essere proprio il tuo router (inteso il primo che incontri collegandoti a telecom).
> 
> Controlla sul tuo router qual'è il suo default gw, probabilmente leggerai quell'ip. 
> 
> hai ragione:
> ...

 

Il primo router del tuo isp (telecom) che incontri uscendo di casa (di casa si intende uscendo dal tuo modem router adsl)

----------

## oRDeX

Esatto perchè alla fine ogni ISP è una "grossa LAN", e quello è l'indirizzo del router di questa loro LAN.

----------

## maildx

Avete ragione raga,

ho provato il ho provato a casa di un mia amico con alice ADSL ed ha anche lui  predefinito il gateway a 	192.168.100.1 

Avete mai sentito parlare dei filtri, ma mi sembrerebbe strano con questo IP!!

Grazie ciao!

----------

## comio

 *maildx wrote:*   

> Ciao raga,
> 
> da un po ho notato che con traceroute ottengo questi risultati:
> 
> Codice:
> ...

 

è l'end-point sul dslam. non serve a proteggere nulla... semplicemente è un ip locale.

ciao

luigi

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  3  host133-83-static.34-88-b.business.telecomitalia.it (88.34.83.133)  24.201 ms  23.226 ms  23.154 ms
> 
> ..... eccetera .....
> ...

 

----------

## maildx

Grazie mille

----------

